# East Fife Railway



## Pratt (Mar 31, 2011)

This railway line closed in 1965. It had provided a link from the main Edinburgh to Dundee line with the coastal villages and towns of East Fife. St Andrews, Crail and Anstruther all had railway stations along with several small rural halts. These photographs concentrate on the lesser known parts of the line. I am indebted to 'The Anstruther and St Andrews Railway' by Andrew Hajducki, Michael Jodeluk and Alan Simpson for the historical facts. Plans and photographs of the railway stations in their working days can be found in this book.





This is a village station platform looking north.




This is the main rail track bed looking south.




The masonry work was well done.




Remains of the northbound waiting room.




This is all that is left of the goods siding buffers




Another view of the buffers.




The station loading bank.




This part of the railway line is used as a farm track and footpath. The bridge is still strong.




On of these arches was to take the railway over a small burn, the other to allow farm stock to move from one side of the track to the other.




This is the arch to allow movement of farm stock under the railway.




A viaduct photographed from the west, still standing close to the St Andrews to Crail road.




Another view from the west.




The same viaduct from the east.




The viaduct track bed is good as the day it was first used in 1883.




This is a small farm track passing over the railway.




This is the bridge from underneath. An engine driver lost his life here in 1910 when he climbed on to his tender and hit his head on the bridge.




Another view of the bridge from the other side.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 31, 2011)

Good stuff I hope your going to cover more of it.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2011)

Really like the look of that. Some very interesting remains, especially the two bridges...they look quite unusual.
Nice explore and detective work.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 31, 2011)

The viaduct trackbed actually forms part of somebody's garden, it's a bit of a bugger to find.

What station was it in the first few pictures?


----------



## Pratt (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure whether the viaduct belongs to the nearby householder or whether they have just adopted it. The station is Kingsbarns and is the only one on the Crail to St Andrews stretch of the line which can be found. Mount Melville and Boarhills have vanished and Strathivie is now a private house.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 24, 2011)

Good work there man.


----------



## dittohead (Apr 25, 2011)

Mount Melville was demolished and the A915 built over the site, although there is still quite a lot to see there. A bit of the platform still remains and various other stuff.


----------

